# plz help incubator!!



## tigerpython (Jan 20, 2013)

hi ive seen this in links in the past and would like to know if it works as a incubator and what's the hatch rate on it if you have used it more comments the better just trying to get as much info as possible. on this as it looks the same and when you read it it looks like it does the same job Maplin Gadget 25 L Maxi Fridge | Maplin


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never used it. But the capacity is less than I like. And the bottom of the ad reads, "This cooler/warmer should not be used continuously; maximum recommended time is 10 hours." That does not sound good to me.


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Interesting, looks just like an exo terra incubator i have! 

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/PT2499_exo_terra_Incubator.jpg


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

I took a look at it and I would recommend buying a proper reptile incubator. Simply because these mini fridges are not designed to be used for reptiles. Like it said on their site, the fridge should be used for no more than 10 hours straight.
I would highly recommend getting an exo terra incubator or any branded reptile incubator. Yes it will cost more but they are designed for their job and they will definitely not destroy any eggs or anything like that


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

There were a couple of other threads about these previously, the 10 hour limit etc were explained on those...
I bought one last week for Cresty eggs because I haven't got a stable room temp.
the only difference I can find between this and the Exo Terra one is that the Exo Terra has two shelves.
I haven't got eggs yet, but it is holding the temperatures steady at 20.7-20.8 degrees at the moment, whilst set at 21 degrees.
I can fit 18 16oz deli cups in it.

As for -"This cooler/warmer should not be used continuously; maximum recommended time is 10 hours."

From what someone else was saying when they asked about the product, if you are in a hot environment, the cooling function shouldn't be used for more than 10 hours, and in a cold environment, the heating function shouldn't be running for more than 10 hours.

This fridge basically switches between heating and cooling to keep the temps within a 2 degree range from what I can figure out..but as I said, mine is holding steady and you can hear the cooling function kick in every time the temperature exceeds the set level.

I like it so far..
I hope most of my post makes sense, I'm on break at work but it's busy so am still answering phones n shite so don't know if I'm babbling


----------



## tigerpython (Jan 20, 2013)

*reply*

I've read comments about the machine running for 10hours the fridge does the same job as incubator as there never on constant 10hours as its tunes of and cools at temp which the exo terra does I think. also I read somewhere there's was mad at the same factory and maplin brought bulk of them as the factory was on fire or something. just wanted to know if anyone hatched anything in them?


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

I plan a head  brought a lucky reptile breeder 1 year before I need it for 40pound......bargain


----------

